# Angelverbote AWZ (Fehmarnbelt etc.): Freie Bahn für Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD)



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli








*Angelverbote AWZ (Fehmarnbelt etc.): 
Freie Bahn für Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD)​*
Seit wir berichten über drohende Angelverbote in den AWZ, immer wieder schlechte Nachrichten für Angler und das Angeln. 

Verbot der Freizeitfischerei in den Entwürfen zu FFH-Gebieten

Wehren mussten sich Angler und deren Dienstleister selber, da die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei da komplett versagt haben:
 Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeunde!

Die schafften es im Gegensatz zu den Verbänden im/um DAFV auch, das Thema in den Bundestag zu bringen:
Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Anfrage bez. Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt etc.

Nun scheinen es Verbände und Politik dennoch geschafft zu haben, eine Tür zu den Angelverboten weiter aufgestossen zu haben. 

*Denn die nächste ganz schlechte Nachricht kam gerade rein:*
Habe gerade die Information erhalten, dass das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz geändert werden soll in einem die Angelverbote betreffenden Punkt: 
Der Ausschuss für Umwelt, Naturschutz, Bau und Reaktorsicherheit hat am Mittwoch (21.06.2017) morgen eine Änderung des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes auf den Weg gebracht. Dem Gesetzentwurf der Bundesregierung (18/11939) in geänderter Fassung stimmten Vertreter von CDU/CSU und SPD zu. Die Oppositionsfraktionen Die Linke und Bündnis 90/Die Grünen stimmten gegen den Entwurf (wollten alles noch schärfer). 

Mit ihrem Änderungsantrag hat die Koalition einen wesentlichen Kritikpunkt der öffentlichen Anhörung aufgegriffen (soweit ich weiss, hat der DAFV nichts zur öffentlichen Anhörung beigetragen, bin da aber noch dran). Die im Paragraph 57 Absatz 2 Bundesnaturschutzgesetz eröffnete Möglichkeit, Meeresgebiete "zu geschützten Teilen von Natur und Landschaft" zu erklären, erfordert weiterhin nur die "Beteiligung der fachlich betroffenen Bundesministerien". 
Laut Regierungsentwurf hätte das Bundesministerium für Umwelt, Naturschutz, Bau und Reaktorsicherheit künftig ein Einvernehmen mit diesen Ministerien herstellen müssen.

*Das bedeutet auf gut Deutsch:*
Hier hat die Union den Schwanz eingezogen vor der SPD-Angelverbotsministerin Hendricks.

Statt dass wie ursprünglich geplant, bei solchen Vorhaben auch das unionsgeführte Landwirtschaftsministerium einbezogen werden muss, kann nun Angelverbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD) dies in Eigenregie nun auch durchprügeln.

Nachdem der DAFV schon Verständnis für Angelverbote in den AWZ bei entsprechendem Schutzzweck gezeigt hatte, ist damit wohl der Weg zu den Angelverboten endgültig freigeschaufelt.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Skott (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote AWZ (Fehmarnbelt etc.): Freie Bahn für Verbotsministerin Hendricks (*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachdem der DAFV schon Verständnis für Angelverbote in den AWZ bei entsprechendem Schutzzweck gezeigt hatte, ist damit wohl der Weg zu den Angelverboten endgültig freigeschaufelt.
> 
> Thomas Finkbeiner



Wenn das wirklich kommen sollte, werden wir alle kollektive Schwarzangler...:r:r#q#q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote AWZ (Fehmarnbelt etc.): Freie Bahn für Verbotsministerin Hendricks (*

Ziemlich bedenklich,was man in D unter einem mehr als dünnen Schutzmantel so alles an Willkür durchziehen kann.

Fachlich beteiligte Ministerien ?

Etwa die von Ministerin Hendricks desöfteren an den Tag gelegte "Fachkompetenz"?

Was die Dame da so ab und an zum besten gab,hatte fachlich nicht mal 8 Klässler Niveau!




Skott schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich kommen sollte, werden wir alle kollektive Schwarzangler...:r:r#q#q



Ich würde das als berechtigten zivilen Ungehorsam sehen.Anders scheinens da einige Damen und Herren echt nicht zu raffen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote AWZ (Fehmarnbelt etc.): Freie Bahn für Verbotsministerin Hendricks (*

DAS ist der Knackpunkt:


> erfordert *weiterhin nur* die "*Beteiligung* der fachlich betroffenen Bundesministerien".
> Laut Regierungsentwurf *hätte* das Bundesministerium für Umwelt, Naturschutz, Bau und Reaktorsicherheit *künftig ein Einvernehmen mit diesen Ministerien* herstellen müssen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote AWZ (Fehmarnbelt etc.): Freie Bahn für Verbotsministerin Hendricks (*

Da wirds noch ein böses erwachen geben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote AWZ (Fehmarnbelt etc.): Freie Bahn für Verbotsministerin Hendricks (*

WIR haben hier redaktionell wahrlich früh genug gewarnt.........

Wir berichteten schon drüber bevor die Verbände überhaupt wussten, was da droht, obwohl die die gleichen Mails von BMUB/BfN früher als ich hatten!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote AWZ (Fehmarnbelt etc.): Freie Bahn für Verbotsministerin Hendricks (*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir berichteten schon drüber bevor die Verbände überhaupt wussten, was da droht, obwohl die die gleichen Mails von BMUB/BfN früher als ich hatten!



Kennst doch deren überwiegende "Denk"-und Handlungsstruktur

Wird a.nicht sooo schlimm kommen und b.ist man schliesslich primär dem Naturschutz verpflichtet..

Drohende Angelverbote aber auch die damit einhergehenden Kollateralschäden für ganze Regionen,rangieren auf deren Lobbytechnischer to do Liste wohl frühestens auf Platz 11..  

DAFV interner Firmensport auf 8 ..


----------



## Wegberger (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelverbote AWZ (Fehmarnbelt etc.): Freie Bahn für Verbotsministerin Hendricks (*

Hallo,

und ich denke, dass Frau Hendricks schon ganz enge Wahl für den LSFV-SH als Ehrenmitglied und Präsidentinnachfolgerin für H.K. sein wird.

Alleine die AWZ Unterstützung war doch eine Bewerbung eines Verbandes nach kompenteter, naturschützerlicher Führung.

Und ...warum ist der LSFV-SH bei diesem Thema in der Versenkung verschwunden ?


----------

